# help please



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys

im a newbie when it comes to machine polishing and ive been trying to read up about it.
So far people using machine polisher have a liquid wax. I have a tub of dodo supernatural and wanted to know if i could use this with a machine polisher?

thanks

dave


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Machine polishers are best used for polishing.

You dont need a machine polisher to apply wax, just an applicator sponge and a quick wizz around the car to get the wax on. Then, wizz around again with a microfibre cloth to remove the residue.

I find with the harder waxes like dodo its good to dampen the applicator sponge first, this can be done with some quick detailing spray or just plain old water.

The little yellow meguiars applicator sponges available from hellfrauds do a good job


----------



## Sublime (Jul 14, 2009)

As J55TTC said waxing is easy to do by hand with an applicator sponge. I use Dodo Juice - Banana Armour on my metallic red TT, brings it up a treat and I didn't need to dampen the sponge either, maybe because my car cleaning products live in the house and so the wax was already warm enough. Besides you miss out on caressing your car if you use a machine...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As said wax by hand i find it best to leave the was some where warm ( in the sun will do ) while you wash the car


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The main reason I dampen the sponge is that you have more grip with it and sits in the palm of your hand nicely.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As said wax by hand i find it best to leave the was some where warm ( in the sun will do ) while you wash the car


so being in the NE you send the wax down south then


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

You can apply wax by hand. This method also allows you to get a nice thin coat of wax on the panels, you don't need a lot of wax, what hazes is waste as such..

Dodo do a machine stick for Super Natural, collinte 845 wax is a dream to use with a machine, but just as nice by hand..

If you want a good decent hand pad, try these clicky


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks guys

ill stick to doin it by hand then. Ive been puttin on with my fingers 

Ill pop to halfords and try the applicator sponge

thanks again


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Not all applicator sponges are equal.
Get the meguiars ones if anything..

Carnuba wax does like to be melted to get the best from it..

I find applying by hand used far to much product, but find an applicator does just fine..


----------

